# Look what we found today



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

We bought an old farmhouse a while back to rehab. Previous owners left some cats behind so we go everyday to feed the cats. This baby was chained to the back door this morning. Scared to death. They left food and a sweatshirt. Needless to see he was taken home. Vet can not see him till Wednesday. We want to get him straight online. So now you all tell me what breed to list him as. 
Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

AWWWWWWWW sooooooooooooooo cute! And scared to death! Thank goodness you found this baby before it was too late!!! HUGS to you!


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

BTW, not sure what breed, but BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## mackenziesdad (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll never understand why people abandon their four legged friends in this manner. Glad you were able to help this cute, cute pup.

As for the breed, I have no idea.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Poor scared baby! I can't believe someone would chain him to your door like that. Sorry - I have no clue on breed guesses either!


Tiffany


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

He's cute whatever he is! He kind of looks like a little terrier mix. Mixed with what I don't know... maybe beagle??


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

you could list him? as a golden mix, because he looks closer than alot of the golden mixes on petfinder!!!!!!!lol

beth, moose and angel


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh boy, is he cute!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thank God you decided to go out there today. Poor thing he does look very scared. He is a cute little thing. Those eyes look as big as dinner plates. Kudo's for rescuing this little guy.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd maybe list as a Lab/Beagle cross if it's a young puppy. Really hard to tell... How old do you think his is? Does he have adult teeth?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

You can always list him as a Canardly, or Generic Brown Dog!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Makes me thing of a whippet/pitbull mix!.She is so cute and so scared!!.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh poor baby with the ears down! Thank you for taking care of him! I see the whippet for sure, not sure what else. But he deserves the right to live.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I'd maybe list as a Lab/Beagle cross if it's a young puppy. Really hard to tell... How old do you think his is? Does he have adult teeth?


he has very clean teeth. do appear to be baby teeth and unless the berries have not fallen he has been nutered. He smelled very badly like cig smoke also so makes me think he was an inside doggie.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is adorable! He has houndy looking ears, I would say beagle mix, too. Thank you for saving this baby.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I cannot in a million years fathom moving and leaving my dog chained outside with an empty bag of Gravy Train to lie on, with spilled food to eat on a metal chain. How could anyone leave and not know?? I love his eyes!! They remind me of Mister's - big, round and expressive... I like the breed suggestions, like lab/beagle mix. Thank goodness you went there today!!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for taking him and caring for him. I'm sure his owners have seen you there everyday feeding the cats and figured you would take care of him too. just dont understand how someone could leave their dog like that. he is so cute, I'm sure you will have no problem finding him a good home soon. Denise


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a cute but very sad little guy. Thank you so much for taking him in.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

God bless you for saving the little guy.

He is sooooooooooo cute. I'd say lab/terrier or lab/beagle (but I'm definitely no expert on dog breeds--I warn ya!) 

I won't work myself up--but I'd love to get my hands on the uncaring morons that left him there. May they wind up the same way someday................

Again--bless you for being his savior! He's a sweetie!

SJ


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Aaaaw! What a sweetie! Some people think they can just leave animals at farms and they will be cared for. People used to "drop off" animals near my childhood home (farm) and of course we always took them in or found them a home. I don't understand those kinds of people. Why not find a shelter?!?

Thanks for rescuing this cutie-pie! I hope he finds a good home!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I would call him the very rare E.T. Cutie Pie. What a sweetheart and bless you for taking him in.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Looks like whippet to me also. What else, who knows. But what an adorable face! I hope he finds a great home.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a cute face!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor little mite, bless you for being there at the right time. He looks small, not big enough to be a lab mix, may JRT/Beagle?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness you went out there today to feed the cats. He is just adorable and I dont know why but I see dachund in his eyes and face. Maybe a hotdog/beagle mix. Call him a Dachugle. I love his little face.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

whatever he is he's adorable!! awwwwwww he looks so scared. so are you going to keep him???

Debbie & mason


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Dslats said:


> whatever he is he's adorable!! awwwwwww he looks so scared. so are you going to keep him???
> 
> Debbie & mason


I would in a heartbeat. Got my limit though. After the vet on Wednesday he will be available for adoption. Not sure how to list him. The other girl in the rescue said chi but I disagree. I can see so many different breeds. Beagle is my main guess but yes the body does remind me of a whippet. dach? He is probably only 10 lbs. You can see his ribs. Yeah we go everyday so never a worry.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is too cute and scared.., he looks like a terrier mixed with something brown...LOL, maybe a dachs hund, don't know. I see Terrier in him though, Thanks for taking the little guy in


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

German pinscher ?


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Aw, that poor little thing. He must have been so scared and cold. He is really cute though. Whoever left him there must have known you come every day.

have no idea on the breed, other than Cute!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

poor baby, looks like he's a mutt a few generations back (usually make the best dogs!) we are very familiar with situations like this, it's part of everyday life on our farm... bless you for taking him-since he is of no strong recognizable breed, list him as something popular (golden, beagle, puggle, etc.) he'll get more views that way.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

sholley said:


> I would in a heartbeat. Got my limit though. After the vet on Wednesday he will be available for adoption. Not sure how to list him. The other girl in the rescue said chi but I disagree. I can see so many different breeds. Beagle is my main guess but yes the body does remind me of a whippet. dach? He is probably only 10 lbs. You can see his ribs. Yeah we go everyday so never a worry.


He is precious! He looks like some kind of labbie-hound mix to me. You can probably figure it out more when the vet lets you know how old he may be.


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

My word...I'm so glad you found the little guy...that woulda been a cold night I imagine ...for a pup that might have been a house doggie...

Good luck with the vet report and finding a warm,loving home for the E.T. cutie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sholley*

Sholley:

Bless you for saving the little tyke!! How cute!!

Boy, he lucked out!!


----------



## fallen_angel727 (Feb 25, 2007)

what a sweet face that puppers has. If only i was allowed another one  but alas, not till i move out of my parents house. Hopefully this little guy gets a wonderful home, he definately looks like he deserves it...so sweet


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

awww......so sweet faced.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Whatever breed he is lets hope your able to help the poor guy find a goood home.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Poor little fellow! How can people just walk away from a dog or any animal like this. I hope you guys find a loving home for him, he is a cutie. No idea what type.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

poor baby

how is he/she doing?

and, i would go with Hound mix


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, is he adorables. You'll have no problem placing him. poor lil boy left like that, I'd be scared too


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

We have named him Franklin because he was found on the Anniversary of the death of Joan's daddy and his middle name was Franklin. The vet said today he would go with Chi/terrier mix. He is only 10 pounds but also estimated to be only 4 months old. We do have a family coming on Saturday to meet him. We have gotten plenty of emails so he will not be homeless long. Well not homeless because he is loving our other doggies but he will have a forever home soon. Thanks all for asking and the comments.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Franklin*

What a cute name, Franklin!!


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Glad to hear Franklin is doing good. I am so happyg you have quite a respond from people wanting to adopt him. Please keep us posted! Best of Luck finding him a home.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Glad to hear Franklin is doing well!! How could anyone leave such a young pup to fend for himself? Or any dog for that matter?? Actually, I think I'm glad that I can't comprehend that type of thinking!! I hope he finds the perfect forever home soon!! Thanks for the update!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Christi (Mar 27, 2008)

Here in Hawaii, there are alot of dogs that resemble that little guy. They all say they are jack russell or terrier mixes. He is lucky to have been placed in your path. It makes me sad that people do that kind of stuff.:no:


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

sholley said:


> We have named him Franklin because he was found on the Anniversary of the death of Joan's daddy and his middle name was Franklin.


And see is new forever family will honor Franklin and his namesake. Good things happen to good people.... and dogs!

dg


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good News for Little Franklin. I bet he finds his new best friends in no time!!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Please let us know the outcome with Franklin. So happy he was left at YOUR door.


----------

